# Travel times



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

Sitting by the window all weekend watching the wind outside got me thinkin'.... how far is everyone from their local fishing spot? How long is it from the moment you decide to go, to the moment you're in the water?

At the moment, my yak is stored elsewhere, so by the time I pick it up and am on the water, it's usually 75 - 90 minutes later...

I need to move closer to the water... :?


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

i am on the water so about 7 mins!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

25 mins for me at best, providing everything is packed up and ready to go. Usually it isn't.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

I could go fishing in a festy creek 30 meters away from the front door (drains into the Brisbane river).

But would prefer to spend 40-75mins driving somewhere nicer: Where if I am lucky enough to catch a fish I can choose to keep and eat it without fear of heavy metal poisoning (or worse).


----------



## fishing mik (Dec 5, 2006)

about 15 mins a hell of alot easier than the stink boat 

mik


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

A half hour to rig and pack for me and an hour and a quarter to my favorite spot. Well worth it. Steve.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I keep all my Kayak stuff in a 120 ltr crate reedy to go. Its a 2min drive to Clontarf beach (thats if I get a red light) The same to Margate beach (no traffic lights) . 5 mins to redcliffe beach and about 10- 15 mins to Scarborough (depending on what part of Scarbie I go to)......Ya gotta love living on a small peninsula surrounded on 3 sides with water.


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

Minamurra river is 5 mins away. I can put the yak on the car gather up the gear & be down their in 15mins.

Culburra is an hours drive for me, thats my favourite spot. we have a weekender there, 10 minutes to the water/

Cheers

Jeffo


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

i have a large creek which goes for a few kms behind my house, bit of a bastard to get the yak thru the bush but worth it, or i can drive anything from 5 mins to an hour, going to about 20 spots or more in that distance.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Loading up on van about 20 minutes, and then maximum 20 minutes travel to any of 3 saltwater spots, and the same to Hinze Dam wall for a fish on freshwater


----------



## Marty (Mar 18, 2007)

Iam very lucky , I live 200 metres from Maloneys Beach , normally have yak and all gear ready , when I get home from work I can check conditions , if good can be on water in minutes   
Trouble is I drive past it everyday to work , The idea of having sickies is always in my mind


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVLnEx8AACbfgAASQIMzADCAEAA/79/gMACihKJqYTRok/RR6mMTRkGkamaJo0GgAADDIwJpgTIYmjBUR6DivdeteJxVeCG2C7x1a2GmWS5yHkbZF1hu7FSORx2ZxixKyeuZopC0cu2Jsc6Y0pJCow4qW9k5Km6z483pKfv9q2EuZTVH3RctyasylhZe8WTh5zAwYVmpDAbEpKKAE4ZfJ9YR7k8tEwggSK+3NYslg4pVki9EbrrNsOqRgGaXjC4U+i7kinChIKXOJj4=


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Yeah I have a good mix too, 10 minutes to a local that has Cod, yellow belly, redfin and carp........not the best spot, but if I get a leave pass for an hour, I can get a quick fish in.

Bass fishing is about 2 hours

Salt water is about 2 hours and;

Trout is about 2 hours.

Sure does keep the options open come leave pass day!

Ash


----------



## mal.com (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi all......... 200metres to Tomaga River, or all of 5 minutes to Barlings.

but dont tell, anyone

cheers

mal


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

I can be at a local beach in five minutes once I hit the road, or it may take an hour and a half if I go further afield. So many spots to choose from, but it would be nice to catch a fish sometimes


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Five minutes drive to an inlet (Oyster Harbour) and about 20 mins drive to launch into the big blue wobbly (Two Peoples Bay & King George Sound). Many more choices within an hour's drive but rarely go beyond my local spots.

Most of the time all the gear (seat, PFD, paddle, anchor, rods, tackle, etc) lives in the back of my ute and the Swing can be strapped on the ute for weeks at a time and in that case I can get home from work and be on the water in less than 30 mins. Although sometimes I can be on the water and fighting really big fish within minutes of my head hitting the pillow :roll: ...


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Its about 20-30 minutes from my house to La Jolla Shores, the best kayak fishing spot on the West Coast of the US. If I'm smart and get everything rigged up the night before, it takes me about 30-45 minutes to get in the water (I'm so slooooow + I always try to warm up and do a few minutes of various stretching exercises prior to paddling).
I've also got a couple of productive bays within 30 minutes of the house. Fishing the bays for bass isn't my first choice, but a viable option when the wind picks up. 
There are a number of prime spots along the coast up toward Los Angeles that are less than 2 hours away.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

15min to load the car, 15min to launch. In between, its:

10 min to Roseville ramp for upper Middle Harbour
15 min to Clontarf for lower Middle Harbour
20 min to Balmoral
15 min to Akuna Bay
20 min to Bobbin Head
15 min to Long Reef
10 min to Narrabeen Lagoon

then there is Pittwater, Parramatta River, Lane Cove River, Georges River, Hawkesbury River, Central Coast, Hacking River all within range of a day trip.

Sydney's abundance of waterways has impressed me ever since I moved here and its lost none of its gloss. Just a shame you have to be selective about keeping your catch. Doesn't hurt that I live in the middle of a large peninsula, bounded by deepwater creeks, rivers and of course the ocean.


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Depending on how orgainised I am, 10 to 20 minutes to leave the house, usually 20.

Then 10 minutes to my Bass river, 15 mins to the salt section, or about 20 mins to B'head, 30 mins to Balmoral.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hmm..

Actual driving time from here to Scarborough about 20 mins. Picking up fishing gear from last trip 4 hours and administration and/of maintenance that should have been performed then, but got forgotten, or too hard or too dark etc. Fitting loading bars to trailer and removing rubbish umm.. 15 minutes. General stuffing about 2 hours.

Thats why I use the 7 day wind and wave forecast....... I need that long!

Cheers all, Andybear (the unready)  

PS When I had the Urvan, I was always ready to go at 30 mins notice. Most stuff already loaded.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

for all you yakkers that live 20 minutes from a launch... YOU LUCKY BASTARDS...

That aside - 20 minutes to load up the yak + accessories and pending on traffic anywhere from 50min - 90minutes to launch.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Assuming the yak and gear are in a state of readiness, I can usually be on the drink within 15 mins.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

if thats such the case Tim, why arent i seeing posts every second day from you ya nugget :twisted: Ok so i dont have kids yet, guess im gonna find out sometime hey.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Heh, fair call Tony.

I don't like the cold.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

I feel your pain Tony,

For me its about 30 mins to sort out tackle rods kayak and load it on to the 4wd. Then its about 60 - 90mins drive depending on fishing location. But pretty soon it will be 20 mins to setup and 5 minutes drive, just have to build my house at Point Cook :?

Milt,


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

from the time i decides i'm going to getting in the water it's 25 minutes.


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

About 5 minutes walk to my nearest, about 5 minutes drive to the beautiful Redcliffe peninsula 8) Cheers Mal


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks all... will definitely be a consideration when I pick up and move to my next place.

Ingredients as follows:

Water & Garage


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

2 mins to own creek...not really good for yakking too small
15 mins beach
30 minutes closest fresh water impoundment

5 mins to pack


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdAdTPwAACzfgAASUS2oWoGgFoo/7//wMADGBFT9U/VD2qemUG1DTTZqIaDZT1BoYDRkNBhANANNAADVNkT0TU9DT1U9qm0nqHqaDQH6p6QbSACERoOvNkivxdKI/rsCvlnSemVG6Eapsg40VbsQ9TQcROfbPy4E6qsgs8csuOuz0vB/YWBG+km1CpTNCEBA+kfAb9Wl3+rKybHnZejbT/dq792XJ+5bzuubbnjI2ux3dDGaqmvDXr2V15oazTZWdZJEtBCMRp2quGEKNHQUNjDYlh1gbnBXgws8nkL+Q2eUJDgON1PeeKoUirEqZsy4hn9fQGgnBNM+ljnsDywpbH/F3JFOFCQ0B1M/AA==


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

*Walking:*
5 minutes to get the Yak on the trolley and ready

5 minutes walk to the launch point for my favourite Flattie grounds
5 minutes walk to the launch point for my favourite Bream Creek
actually 5 minutes walk to lauch place for numerous fishing types, just the pedalling time varies from there.

*Driving:*
20 minutes to pack the Yak and gear onto the car.

3 minutes to favourite Bream Creek
45 minutes to nearest Atlantic Salmon/Trout lake ( the rest are about 90 minutes minimum away)
25 minutes to the Huon River
10 minutes to Kettering Marina
30 minutes to Monster Bream territory known as Bedlam Walls on the Derwent River


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Like to make mention of the Frankston Freeway which should be finished by mid 2008 and will cut travel times in half for melbournes eastern suburbs yakkers to the bay... Should knock my travel times down to about 1/2 hour.Giddy-Up. 8)


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Tony,

Where does it begin and end???

Milt,


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Starts in Mitcham, and joins the Frankston Freeway at Seaford.


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

Will probably be better for me than Warrigal Rd and the Nepean.


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

well 4 starters there is a 19hr flight back to Oz :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

